# Red Wedding Dresses



## <Helen> (Nov 15, 2009)

I like them

and I don't mean the traditional Indian kind I mean the more modern kind.

The colour red symbolizes passion which is more important in marriage than being virginal which is one of the things white represents.

On the other hand, I do not think I would have the balls to show up in a red wedding dress LOL.


----------



## jodevizes (Nov 15, 2009)

You mean like this ? :]


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 15, 2009)

I moved this thread to fashion, where it is more suited. I have seen some gorgeous red dresses, but I'm quite conservative, so I'd probably stick to cream, champagne, oyster or something like that. But look at these, they're stunning:


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 15, 2009)

I moved this thread to fashion, where it is more suited. I have seen some gorgeous red dresses, but I'm quite conservative, so I'd probably stick to cream, champagne, oyster or something like that. But look at these, they're stunning:


----------



## Lucy (Nov 15, 2009)

i think they're pretty, they remind me of christmas!!

i personally would prefer white though, but i don't really want to get married so it's a bit of a moot point.


----------



## Karren (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow!!! They look awesome!!


----------



## <Helen> (Nov 15, 2009)

They remind me of Christmas too

Christmas wedding theme: red dress green bride's maids

that would be odd


----------



## Lucy (Nov 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *H.e.l.e.n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They remind me of Christmas too
Christmas wedding theme: red dress green bride's maids

that would be odd

lol, a little over the top!


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't think I'd stray from the traditional whites and creams but those dresses are knockouts... really beautiful!


----------



## Chaeli (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow! They are stunning. The middle one is my favorite. There isn't a lot of tradition left in anything traditional anymore so I'd be all for it.


----------



## jodevizes (Nov 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I moved this thread to fashion, where it is more suited. I have seen some gorgeous red dresses, but I'm quite conservative, so I'd probably stick to cream, champagne, oyster or something like that. But look at these, they're stunning:
http://weddingdimension.files.wordpr.../red-dress.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/228/4...33aa433f40.jpg

http://www.thedesignroom.co.uk/image...-dress-420.jpg

I had to quote you so we can see these stunning gowns again. Almost worth getting married for.
Except that it didn't work and all you get is the links, sigh.


----------



## Rebbierae (Nov 19, 2009)

The chances of me getting married are either slim or none, but I think these are gorgeous, and I'd totally do it!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 19, 2009)

I had got married in court (no wedding) but I still would want a light cream colored dress. Red just feels too sexy for a wedding. I'd rather be beautifully stunning



.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 20, 2009)

I love them!!!


----------



## jewele (Nov 20, 2009)

I got married in September and I had a red dress with a slit down the side that had white underneath. I liked being different and red is my favorite color so why not wear on one of the most important days of my life. Not a good picture right here but you'll get the idea

Attachment 44392


----------



## Rebbierae (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh Jewele that's a beautiful dress! You look gorgeous!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 20, 2009)

i love this idea but i dont know know if i would be gutsy enough to do it, i prob will be in mostly white with some sort of color a little closer to my face (since white washes me out and makes me look super pale)


----------



## P.I.T.A (Nov 20, 2009)

It's not a full on Red dress, but this is the dress I will be wearing for my wedding next year. I can not wait!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 20, 2009)

ohh that is very pretty PITA

also i was thinking about it it would be kinda cool to have the bride in a bright color and than the brides-mades in all white


----------



## staceylynn99 (Nov 20, 2009)

I LOVE the red dresses!! I've already been married once and had the white dress so if I were to get married again I would absolutely love to go non-traditional and wear a red dress!!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm a white dress kind of gal!


----------



## aquarian_moon (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah,very beauitiful!i prefer the first one.i am willing to wear two wedding dress one is red and another is white.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Dec 12, 2009)

Red is such a sexy, bold statement to make.

It's definitely not something you see very often.

Yay for modern, non-traditional weddings!


----------



## pinkrose1 (Jul 31, 2010)

what about it ...i and thinking to wear this dress...actually i want to do something different...my color is dull..is it ok for me?....


----------



## abctalkout (Aug 2, 2010)

wow,so pretty .


----------



## flipshawtii (Aug 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *pinkrose1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what about it ...i and thinking to wear this dress...actually i want to do something different...my color is dull..is it ok for me?.... I don't think it's dull at all. Any color other than white makes a statement in itself. The model is just so pale alongside the background making it dull IMO.


----------



## Ari1202 (Aug 2, 2010)

Those look like quincera dresses to me.. But you can white and have a red ribbion like around your waist


----------



## vicky222114 (Aug 3, 2010)

Chinese traditional wedding dress is red.

it is beautiful, maybe you can take into your consideration


----------



## makeupbyjelena (Aug 3, 2010)

Very pretty dresses


----------



## Anissa (Aug 3, 2010)

I already decided that if I were to get married (though it's a bit early thinking about that right now...haha, I'm planning to wait with it until I'm at least around 30) I would most definitely wear a red dress. I probably wouldn't get married in church anyway, so I wouldn't have to worry about the white dress tradition...and red is my favourite colour, since it symbolises life force and passion and sexuality so I'd definitely go for it!


----------

